# Monitorizar, Monitorear, Monitoreo



## Boris De la Rosa

Hola a todos
¿Cual es el verbo: Monitorizar o monitorear?
¿Es que se puede decir: sistema de monitoreo?
Gracias de antemano por sus comentarios.
 
Boris


----------



## Berenguer

En España se dice "monitorizar", que es lo que acepta la RAE.
Y el sistema sería de monitorización.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "monitorear"
Y sistema de monitoreo me parece perfecto.
A pesar de lo que pueda decir la RAE.
Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Vampiro said:


> Por acá "monitorear"
> Y sistema de monitoreo me parece perfecto.
> A pesar de lo que pueda decir la RAE.
> Saludos.


Coincido.


----------



## piraña utria

Definitivamente monitorear en Colombia. "Monitorizar" parece de lenguaje (inventado en gran parte) de comentarista o narrador de fútbol...colombiano por lo menos.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

Ahora sí que se me puso la cosa complicada.
El mercado en el que queremos introducir nuestro producto es latino-América pero tampoco quisiera ir contra la RAE.
Para hacer un compromiso, creo que voy a utilizar los dos términos, en todo caso tengo que repetirlo muchas veces, espero que será comprendido por todos.
Una vez más gracias por sus valiosos comentarios.

Boris


----------



## JustGeo

En Honduras se usa monitoreo-monitorear.


----------



## Vampiro

Boris De la Rosa said:
			
		

> El mercado en el que queremos introducir nuestro producto es latino-América pero tampoco quisiera ir contra la RAE.



¿Y por qué no?

Si el mercado del producto es Latinoamérica deberías usar español latinoamericano.
"Monitorizar" puede que sea correcto y aceptado en España, pero por acá suena bastante mal. No exagero si te digo que más del 90% de la gente pensaría que es un error de ortografía.
Saludos.
.


----------



## coquis14

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y por qué no?
> 
> Si el mercado del producto es Latinoamérica deberías usar español latinoamericano.
> "Monitorizar" puede que sea correcto y aceptado en España, pero por acá suena bastante mal. No exagero si te digo que más del 90% de la gente pensaría que es un error de ortografía.
> Saludos.
> .


 Coincido , nuevamente.


----------



## Vampiro

coquis14 said:
			
		

> Coincido , nuevamente.




Lastima tu avatar... debería ser azul y amarillo.

Saludos.


----------



## alepre

Hasta ahora creo que te han respondido de Chile, Colombia, Argentina, Honduras tengo un compañero de trabajo Peruano y también coincide en que lo habitual es "monitorear".
Por mi parte coincido con "monitorear" y "sistema de monitoreo".

En Argentina sonaría muy raro "monitorizar" y mucho más "sistema de monitorización", muchos los tomarían como un error..

Si el mercado al que apuntan es Latino América, pareciera que monitoreo podría usarse.
Y sus posibles clientes sentirían que hablan el mismo idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

Bueno, después de haber hablado con mi jefe y teniendo en cuenta nuestro objetivo hemos llegado a la conclusion que lo mejor sería utilizar monitorear-monitoreo.
Mil gracias a todos por las informaciones que me dieron.

Boris


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

 Veo que te han convencido y me alegro, ni que ir contra la RAE fuera un crimen. Probablemente, en poco tiempo, terminen reconociendo “monitorear” (por la fuerza de los números; si de 300 millones que hablan español hay 250 millones que lo usan…)

  Saludos cordiales,

  A.A.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá en México también es monitorear y monitoreo.


----------



## LeaM

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá en México también es monitorear y monitoreo.


 
Y, por ende, lo que se dice en los E.E.U.U.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

alepre said:


> Hasta ahora creo que te han respondido de Chile, Colombia, Argentina, Honduras tengo un compañero de trabajo Peruano y también coincide en que lo habitual es "monitorear".
> Por mi parte coincido con "monitorear" y "sistema de monitoreo".
> 
> En Argentina sonaría muy raro "monitorizar" y mucho más "sistema de monitorización", muchos los tomarían como un error..
> 
> Si el mercado al que apuntan es Latino América, pareciera que monitoreo podría usarse.
> Y sus posibles clientes sentirían que hablan el mismo idioma.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sólo para sumar uno más: en Guatemala también es monitoreo.


----------



## lamartus

Hola a todos:
Leyendo este hilo me surgió una duda que me carcome. Los que usan "monitorear" ¿cómo dicen la acción o efecto? Es decir, de monitorizar-monitorización pero de monitorear-.

Gracias a todos por adelantado.

Edito: Con la luz de la mañana las cosas se ven mucho más claras... es monitoreo, ¿verdad? ¡Qué cabeza!


----------



## Jellby

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Veo que te han convencido y me alegro, ni que ir contra la RAE fuera un crimen. Probablemente, en poco tiempo, terminen reconociendo “monitorear” (por la fuerza de los números; si de 300 millones que hablan español hay 250 millones que lo usan…)



Ya lo hace el DPD:

*monitorear*. A partir del sustantivo _monitor_ (del ingl. _monitor_ ‘dispositivo o pantalla de control’), se han creado en español los verbos _monitorizar_ y _monitorear_, con el sentido de ‘vigilar o seguir [algo] mediante un monitor’: «_Durante estos experimentos [...] se monitorizaron los cambios fisiológicos de los animales_»; «_Desde la pantalla se puede monitorear la ubicación de las unidades de emergencia_». En España se emplea solo _monitorizar_, mientras que en América se usa casi exclusivamente _monitorear_, que ha adquirido incluso el sentido general de ‘supervisar o controlar’: «_La misión de la ONU [...] terminará con la salida de los oficiales que actúan monitoreando los acuerdos alcanzados entre las facciones_». Derivados de los respectivos verbos son los sustantivos _monitoreo_ y _monitorización_, con la misma distribución geográfica antes señalada.


----------



## Boris De la Rosa

Disculpa Jellby pero ¿me puedes decir que significa el DPD?

Gracias

Boris


----------



## Berenguer

Boris De la Rosa said:


> Disculpa Jellby pero ¿me puedes decir que significa el DPD?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Boris



Significa Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas. Digamos que es como el hermano mayor del Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua (DRAE). Ambos muy útiles. 
Un saludo.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas._


http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=monitorear

.


----------



## luzzini

Totalmente de acuerdo, en Peru tambien se dice Monitorear. Hay que tomar en cuenta que la RAE muchas veces esta desactualizada o brinda informacion no tan certera.

Por ejemplo, varias veces veo que hay "localismos" del Perú que aca jamas se usan .. o sea .. plop


----------



## smendoza

De hecho el DPD es editado por la RAE

Saludos


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Tanto monitorear como monitorizar son dos palabrejas procedentes del inglés que se calcan por ignorancia; si se habla o escribe cuidando el estilo no se deben usar nunca.
Saludos.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Por acá (Bolivia) también se utiliza monitorear.


----------



## chics

Ube said:


> Hola:
> Tanto monitorear como monitorizar son dos palabrejas procedentes del inglés que se calcan por ignorancia; si se habla o escribe cuidando el estilo no se deben usar nunca.
> Saludos.


¿Cuál propones tú?


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> ¿Cuál propones tú?



Yo no soy Ube, pero estoy de acuerdo en que se suele abusar de esas palabras. En gran cantidad de casos podría bastar con "control", "vigilancia" o "seguimiento".


----------



## xnavar

Buenas,
La inmensa mayoría de términos relacionados con la informática son adaptaciones del inglés, normalmente a lo bruto: logarse o loguinarse (para log on), resetear (reset), alocar o alocatar (allocate)...
Incluso, algunas, por pura similitud fonética: ¡rebotar! (para reboot) ¿alguien _rebota_ su ordenador (computadora) contra el suelo para volverla a poner en marcha?

Por eso no es de extrañar que haya tantas variedades como "traductores" o "adaptadores".
Así, en España, se dice monitorizar, y también ordenador (para computadora); algo que prácticamente no se usa en ninguna otra parte.
Y qué decir del glorioso término "informática" que, por el contrario, no es el que se utiliza en inglés (computers, computing) y que tantos quebraderos nos da a los españoles cuando la decimos en inglés, pensando que es lo correcto (the informatics!!!).
En fin, que, siendo todo esto relativamente nuevo, está en proceso de adaptación, por lo tanto vivo y consecuentemente con diferencias según la zona y el transcurrir del tiempo.

Eso sí, lo que yo supongo que nunca pasará es que lleguemos a utilizar palabras genuinamente españolas para estos términos: o sea, que nunca diremos vigilancia o seguimiento en lugar de monitorización o monitoreo.
Saludos


----------



## Cronista

En República Dominicana también se usa monitorear y monitoreo.


----------



## piraña utria

Cronista said:


> En República Dominicana también se usa monitorear y monitoreo.


 
Parece que ésta definitivamente es la posición mayoritaria en Latinoamérica.


----------



## chics

Mmm... tendríamos que ver ejemplos concretos. En principio, _monitoreo_ se refiere solamente a vigilancia o seguimiento _virtual_, en una pantalla. Claro que casi siempre en muchos campos es así (menos cuando te sigue la policía con la sirena). Pero incluso así, la utilización de _control, vigilancia, seguimiento_, etc. se usan mucho también; a veces todas juntas, y porqué no con _monitoreo_ también, para diferenciar funciones o tareas distintas.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

chics said:


> Mmm... tendríamos que ver ejemplos concretos. En principio, _monitoreo_ se refiere solamente a vigilancia o seguimiento _virtual_, en una pantalla. Claro que casi siempre en muchos campos es así (menos cuando te sigue la policía con la sirena). Pero incluso así, la utilización de _control, vigilancia, seguimiento_, etc. se usan mucho también; a veces todas juntas, y porqué no con _monitoreo_ también, para diferenciar funciones o tareas distintas.


 
Yo he escuchado "monitor" para referirse a una clase de inspector. 

Personalmente no me parece algo negativo que el lenguaje adopte palabras nuevas, ya que al fin de cuentas es una lengua viva, y muchas palabras como "almohada", "chofer" y "vagón" provienen de la influencia de otras lenguas. Allá los puristas que estén en desacuerdo conmigo, un abrazo para ellos. 

Sds.


----------



## Polizón

alepre said:


> Hasta ahora creo que te han respondido de Chile, Colombia, Argentina, Honduras tengo un compañero de trabajo Peruano y también coincide en que lo habitual es "monitorear".
> Por mi parte coincido con "monitorear" y "sistema de monitoreo".
> 
> En Argentina sonaría muy raro "monitorizar" y mucho más "sistema de monitorización", muchos los tomarían como un error..
> 
> Si el mercado al que apuntan es Latino América, pareciera que monitoreo podría usarse.
> Y sus posibles clientes sentirían que hablan el mismo idioma.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Te comento que en el Perú ambas versiones son aceptadas. Tal vez monitorear más en el plano coloquial, pero monitorizar en ámbitos técnicos. De hecho, mi esposa es "monitor" de una empresa farmacéutica multinacional y "monitoriza" los estudios clínicos. Se lo oigo decir todos los días.
Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y por qué no?
> 
> Si el mercado del producto es Latinoamérica deberías usar español latinoamericano.
> "Monitorizar" puede que sea correcto y aceptado en España, pero por acá suena bastante mal. No exagero si te digo que más del 90% de la gente pensaría que es un error de ortografía.
> Saludos.
> .


 de acuerdo...Monitorizar por acá, no suena bien...



Ube said:


> Hola:
> Tanto monitorear como monitorizar son dos palabrejas procedentes del inglés que se calcan por ignorancia; si se habla o escribe cuidando el estilo no se deben usar nunca.
> Saludos.


 


chics said:


> ¿Cuál propones tú?


Esperamos ansiosas la opción de Ube...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*monitorear*. A partir del sustantivo _monitor _(del ingl._ monitor _‘dispositivo o pantalla de control’), se han creado en español los verbos _monitorizar_ y _monitorear,_ con el sentido de ‘vigilar o seguir [algo] mediante un monitor’: _«Durante estos experimentos _[...]_ se monitorizaron los cambios fisiológicos de los animales»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 10.4.97); _«Desde la pantalla se puede monitorear la ubicación de las unidades de emergencia»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 11.9.97). En España se emplea solo _monitorizar,_ mientras que en América se usa casi exclusivamente _monitorear,_ que ha adquirido incluso el sentido general de ‘supervisar o controlar’: _«La misión de la ONU_ [...] _terminará con la salida de los oficiales que actúan monitoreando los acuerdos alcanzados entre las facciones»_ (_Observador_ [Ur.] 10.2.97). Derivados de los respectivos verbos son los sustantivos _monitoreo_ y _monitorización,_ con la misma distribución geográfica antes señalada.


----------



## solysombra

Hola hola, qué día intenso:

La palabra "monitoreo" no aparece en el DRAE. ¿Qué palabra castiza me conviene usar (o qué palabra utilizan en España)?

Gracias mil


----------



## Katuka

Un extracto de Jellby:

Ya lo hace el DPD:

*monitorear*. A partir del sustantivo _monitor_ (del ingl. _monitor_ ‘dispositivo o pantalla de control’), se han creado en español los verbos _monitorizar_ y _monitorear_, con el sentido de ‘vigilar o seguir [algo] mediante un monitor’: «_Durante estos experimentos [...] se monitorizaron los cambios fisiológicos de los animales_»; «_Desde la pantalla se puede monitorear la ubicación de las unidades de emergencia_». En España se emplea solo _monitorizar_, mientras que en América se usa casi exclusivamente _monitorear_, que ha adquirido incluso el sentido general de ‘supervisar o controlar’: «_La misión de la ONU [...] terminará con la salida de los oficiales que actúan monitoreando los acuerdos alcanzados entre las facciones_». Derivados de los respectivos verbos son los sustantivos _monitoreo_ y _monitorización_, con la misma distribución geográfica antes señalada.


----------



## solysombra

Katuka said:


> Un extracto de Jellby:
> 
> Ya lo hace el DPD:
> 
> *monitorear*. A partir del sustantivo _monitor_ (del ingl. _monitor_ ‘dispositivo o pantalla de control’), se han creado en español los verbos _monitorizar_ y _monitorear_, con el sentido de ‘vigilar o seguir [algo] mediante un monitor’: «_Durante estos experimentos [...] se monitorizaron los cambios fisiológicos de los animales_»; «_Desde la pantalla se puede monitorear la ubicación de las unidades de emergencia_». En España se emplea solo _monitorizar_, mientras que en América se usa casi exclusivamente _monitorear_, que ha adquirido incluso el sentido general de ‘supervisar o controlar’: «_La misión de la ONU [...] terminará con la salida de los oficiales que actúan monitoreando los acuerdos alcanzados entre las facciones_». Derivados de los respectivos verbos son los sustantivos _monitoreo_ y _monitorización_, con la misma distribución geográfica antes señalada.


 
Muchas gracias.
Y si en España se usa "monitorizar", ¿tengo que decir "monitorización" y no "monitoreo"?


----------



## Jellby

solysombra said:


> Y si en España se usa "monitorizar", ¿tengo que decir "monitorización" y no "monitoreo"?



Si quieres sonar como un español, sí


----------



## lmgutie

En México he  estado leyendo "monitorizar" en varios artículos impresos y en línea últimamente; creí que estaba mal porque en toda mi práctica de TI usaba "monitorear".


----------



## m_pookie

*Hola, *
*Solo con leerlo a mi parecer y para mejor entendimiento seria Monitoreo.*

*No dirias:*
*Sistema de Monitorizar  *

*Pero si dirias: *
*Sistema de Monitoreo*

*Bsos.*


----------



## lamartus

m_pookie said:


> *No dirías:*
> *Sistema de Monitorizar  *


Hola:
No, decimos sistema de _monitorización_, al menos por mis rumbos.

Saludos.


----------



## Popescu

una cosa, lo de monitorizar a mí, a parte de porque soy español, me suena bien por que al existir visualizar, visualizar algo en una panalla por monitores de manera seguida sería monitorizar, pero monitorear ¿¿de dónde viene??


----------



## Aviador

Popescu said:


> una cosa, lo de monitorizar a mí, a parte de porque soy español, me suena bien por que al existir visualizar, visualizar algo en una panalla por monitores de manera seguida sería monitorizar, pero monitorear ¿¿de dónde viene??



De _monitor_, claro.
Los verbos pueden construirse a partir de sustantivos con las desinencias -_ear_ o _-izar_ y ambas son válidas.

Saludos.


----------



## Popescu

Osea que monitorear viene de monitor, no me lo espara, y se le añade la desinencia -ear para formar el verbo, a vale, ya lo he entendido.


----------



## missleslie

Boris De la Rosa said:


> Ahora sí que se me puso la cosa complicada.
> El mercado en el que queremos introducir nuestro producto es latino-América pero tampoco quisiera ir contra la RAE.
> Para hacer un compromiso, creo que voy a utilizar los dos términos, en todo caso tengo que repetirlo muchas veces, espero que será comprendido por todos.
> Una vez más gracias por sus valiosos comentarios.
> 
> Boris


 
Yo hubiera usado Monitorear en este caso...


----------



## Luciana Ferreira Moura

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Maximino

Me parece interesante sumar a lo ya dicho respecto de ‘_monitorear_’ lo que señala el Diccionario de americanismos (2010) de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española:




> monitorear. (Del ingl. to monitor).
> 
> I. 1. tr. Mx, Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, CR, Pa, Cu, RD, PR, Co, Ve, Ec, Pe, Bo, Ch, Py, Ar, Ur. Supervisar o controlar algo.
> 2. Mx, Ni, CR, Pa, Cu, RD, PR, Co, Pe, Bo, Ch, Py, Ur. Monitorizar.
> 3. EU, Mx, Ho, ES, Ni, Cu, Bo, Ur. Supervisar las emisoras, canales de televisión o la red de Internet.
> II. 1. tr. EU, Mx, Ho, ES, Ni, Cu, Bo. Oír un periodista constantemente las noticias de las emisoras de radio, con el fin de seguir algún tipo de control. pop.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Saludos


----------



## Vunnsal

¿Y se usa "seguimiento" con el mismo sentido (vigilar en general el desarrollo de un proceso, no necesariamente por medio de una pantalla) en México también? 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## LeaM

Vunnsal said:


> ¿Y se usa "seguimiento" con el mismo sentido (vigilar en general el desarrollo de un proceso, no necesariamente por medio de una pantalla) en México también?
> Gracias de antemano.


Sí


----------



## Vunnsal

¡Gracias @LeaM !


----------



## Señor K

Me acabo de desayunar (metafóricamente hablando) con que la RAE no registra "monitorear"... 

Me parece insólito, considerando que por lo menos se ha dicho así en Chile desde hace casi 40 años (eso, por lo menos, porque es muy seguro que más).

¿Acaso no lo van a incorporar, sabiendo que en Latinoamérica es el verbo a emplear, en vez de ese (para nosotros) "palabro" raro que es _monitorizar_?


----------

